# Joe Dirt 2: Beautiful Loser - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=62073[/img] 
*Title: Joe Dirt 2: Beautiful Loser* 

*Movie:* :1star:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :halfstar: 

*HTS Overall Score:*61




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=62081[/img]*Summary*
They say that lightning can only strike twice, and also that there is a fine line between stupid and funny. I guess that both could be said about “Joe Dirt”. Back in 2001 David Spade was still getting acting jobs outside of TV and was fairly in demand. His ridiculously stupid comedy, “Joe Dirt” was not exactly the pinnacle of great entertainment but I laughed myself silly at the simpleton character make his way through life. It was also a movie that I NEVER in my wildest dreams expected a sequel from. Not because the movie didn’t do well enough, but simply because there was NO need of one! In fact I would say that it was downright impossible to catch lightning in a bottle a second time. Well, fast forward 14 years and someone David Spade and original writer, Fred Wolfe got the funding together to make “Joe Dirt 2: Beautiful Loser”, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it’s just plain impossible to hit that groove just right. “Joe Dirt 2” is just downright awful, painful, horrible, disgusting and misses the funny bone in every conceivable way. To put it mildly, it is the worst comedy I’ve seen in the last year of reviewing hundreds of movies. 

Well, Joe Dirt (David Spade) had it all at the end of his self-named film. His wife, Brandy (Brittany Daniel) and he were happily married and they now had 3 little girls together. However, no matter how much he had, Joe Dirt still had this niggling worry in the back of his head that he just wasn’t good enough for all of this. Eating away at his soul, this little worm of doubt permeated his very soul. So much so that after a tragic accident he was shot through time back to the 1950’s where he is forced to work his way up through the years, watching as how every little turn in the past has led up to his meeting of Brandy. The fact of the matter is, not a single thing that he did was unimportant. So much so that if he changes ONE thing then his entire future goes out the window. You guessed it. Our hero, Joe Dirt, makes that one little mistake and soon he’s lost Brandy for good. That is unless an angel who needs his wings and a few friends can’t help turn things around.

Sweet mother of pearl! I can’t describe to you how awful this movie is. There is almost no plot, as it just rips off of “It’s a wonderful life” and makes fart, genital and moron jokes at Joe dirt the whole time. There is just no actual PLOT to even hold onto! As I mentioned earlier, there is just a VERY fine line that separates stupidity from funny and “Joe Dirt” was able to skate that razor thin wire with BARELY enough room for error. “Joe Dirt 2: Beautiful Loser” has the same actors, the same crew and even the same writer, but that invisible razor thin line is missed by entire MILES as the script falls into sheer, morbidly obesely unfunny humor. I think I chuckled twice during the whole movie, but instead held my head in my hands the entire time whispering “why god why?” over and over. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=62089[/img]I can’t really blame the actors, as they’re mainly the same actors as before. David Spade plays….well…..David Spade and Brittany Andrews is amazing looking as ever (I’m not trying to mitigate her role in the film, it’s just that she’s really nothing but eye candy in both films with a few lines scattered here and there). Mark McGrath is really the only highlight in the film as his incredibly moronic and douchey character of Jimmy is worth his weight in gold as the guy you just love to hate. I usually love Patrick Warburton in his movies (“Ted 2” is one role that still has me in stitches), but the over the top crude humor that was used for his role as Angel/Demon just was beyond ridiculous. 

Humor was nill. Panache was nonexistent, and the script was beyond atrocious. Honestly that’s where a majority of the flaws were, as the characters were really good at playing the same characters they did 14 years ago. Somehow Fred Wolfe couldn’t managed to capture that same once in a lifetime humor that was “Joe Dirt”. While “Joe Dirt” wasn’t the greatest comedy ever made, it was a funny enough movie and played the stupid card really well. “Joe Dirt 2: Beautiful Loser” missed everything funny about the original and went even further into the left field of moronic and stupid. The original "Joe Dirt" was about 90 minutes long, which is really a nice happy medium for stupid comedies, so that they don't wear out their welcome. However, the sequel runs for FAR too long, with a good 20 minutes of extra length added to it's already stretched run time of the first movie. In fact this is an EXTENDED cut, which features several more minutes of footage over the movie that was originally showed on Crackle. 



*Rating:* 

Not Rated by the MPAA


*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=62097[/img]The movie is just plain bad, but the 1.78:1 AVC encoded Blu-ray is really rather nice. Bright and shiny, and shot completely digitally the movie has a lot to offer in terms of great picture quality. There is a sort of sunny and glossy veneer to the film that is shown with boosted contrast and a bit of blooming whites when Joe is with his family, but settles into a much cleaner and more natural looking image when Joe is shifting through time. The colors naturally change with the decade that he’s stuck in, with the 1950’s showing lots of pastels and bright primaries, while the 70’s look a bit washed out and yellowish in nature. Black levels remain strong throughout the entire film and show plenty of good solid shadow detail throughout. 








*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=62105[/img]While the film only had a 2.0 Dolby Digital track on Crackle, the film is given a proper 5.1 DTS-HD MA track to enjoy in English AND in French (a seemingly common trend with a lot of newer Sony titles). This extra layering of channels gives the film a nice sound that works well with the type of material we’ve got to work with. Being mainly a comedy we have a majority of the work in the center channel, with some nice work amongst the two mains, but there is still some solid work in the surrounds from time to time. The roar of the Boeing 747 and the rumble of Foggle’s Harley’s rattle all 6 channels and even bring in some nice LFE from time to time. I can’t say anything bad about the track, as it does everything that it’s aske of it, with the only caveat that being a simple comedy it’s not going to sound like “Transformers”. 






*Extras* :halfstar:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=62113[/img]
• Previews









*Overall:* :3stars:

I really hoped for at least a decent stupid comedy from the movie, as David Spade supposedly really put a lot of effort into getting this one funded. Sadly the film is a complete and utter failure of EPIC proportions. I don’t think I’ve ever given a movie a 1 star rating before, as I usually can find SOMETHING good or at least mildly entertaining in a film, but “Joe Dirt 2” has to be as devoid of anything resembling a decent movie as anything I’ve ever seen. Unfunny, unpolished and frankly, unfit for human viewing in my humble opinion. Audio and video are well done, but the movie is SOOO bad that I can’t even remotely recommend this even as a rental. SKIP IT!


*Additional Information:*

Starring: David Spade, Patrick Warburton, Brittany Daniel
Directed by: Fred Wolf
Written by: Fred Wolf, David Spade
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, French DTS-HD MA, Spanish, Portuguese, Thai DD 5.1
Studio: Sony
Rated: NR
Runtime: 110 minutes
Blu-ray Release Date: January 5th 2016




*Buy Joe Dirt 2: Beautiful Loser On Blu-ray at Amazon*




*Recommendation: Skip It​*








More about Mike


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I agree with you that they should have stayed with the original only. While, I did enjoy the first one, I will skip this one per your review. Hollywood trying to cash in but it only works if the story is good and worthwhile as well as the acting.


----------



## gweagles (Jan 7, 2016)

I didn't even know this was coming out until a few days ago but I asked myself the same question, why a sequel? - the money and banking on nostalgia I suppose, I guess I will be giving this a miss although I watched the first one again the other night and still found it enjoyable for what it was


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, a Joe Dirt sequel?! I don't remember much of the first one, but I am pretty sure it was stupid and mildly amusing. Based on your review I can't see myself ever checking this movie out. Thanks for the review


----------

